# Mini female community?



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was thinking of buying a bunch of small tanks (2 gallons) and putting about 4 sisters in each tank after the males are jarred. What do you think?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

4 females in 2 gallon? um no. 4 need at least need a 10 gallon heavily planted. Now 1 girl for each tank is perfect.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

fishyinpa said:


> 4 females in 2 gallon? um no. 4 need at least need a 10 gallon heavily planted. Now 1 girl for each tank is perfect.


Well I can't house them in the 30 gallon and I definatley DONT want more jars to clean. What do I do?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

no way possible to put 4 in a 2. unless ya want dead girls. its just enough room for 1. period. find homes for your girls? take em to lps or lfs? only options really. and sororities dont always work out even in a 10. best to house them alone like our males.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

fishyinpa said:


> no way possible to put 4 in a 2. unless ya want dead girls. its just enough room for 1. period. find homes for your girls? take em to lps or lfs? only options really. and sororities dont always work out even in a 10. best to house them alone like our males.


Not saying that putting 4 in 2 gallons is a good idea, but isn't it easier to have females together when they have been raised together?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 2 gallons is too small and even sisters don't always get along. Ask some people here who have sisters. lol I think a 10 gallon is your best bet.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok I was just wondering if it would work or not.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

NO! It is hard enough to raise them in a bigger tank. If they were raised since birth you might be able to do it but I don't think you should take the chance. Get a 10 gallon, trust me they are cheap!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Angelmonster said:


> NO! It is hard enough to raise them in a bigger tank. If they were raised since birth you might be able to do it but I don't think you should take the chance. Get a 10 gallon, trust me they are cheap!


I'm a breeder and I have a new idea on housing my sisters.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't you put all of them in a 10 or 20 gallon, depending on how many you have?


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Can't you put all of them in a 10 or 20 gallon, depending on how many you have?


 If they were born together and kept together since birth then yes you could but to play it safe the minimum I woudl use is 29 Gallon heavily planted(with real or silk)and with atleast a hole to hid ein for each. If you are biying them seperate then flat out no. They will be aggressive until there is a pecking order and the small fries need places to hide. Not places to go into and be found in a few seconds


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think sisters would get along ok if they were in a big enough tank.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I'm gonna buy a bunch of plastic tubs and seperate the sisters in to those.

They're gonna be sisters so they'll get along.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Plastic tubes?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Tubs.lol


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

thats a fantastic idea.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> thats a fantastic idea.


I know right.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good idea! I use tubs when I get a knew one and don't have a tank yet. It's funny, I ALWAYS have a bowl/jar/tub ready. Just in case I get a new one. :-D


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You can put 2 females in a 2 gallon if you keep the water changes up...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2 females will fight and one will be dominant over the other and bully her.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> You can put 2 females in a 2 gallon if you keep the water changes up...


I would not try that at all >_> You need a big tank with plenty of hiding spots. Sororities are not exactly a done deal. Sometimes you will get some females that simply can't be with others. I had to buy a third tank because I had to take one of mine out it got so bad with her >_> She was nipping finsand smacking the others with her tail non-stop. She is now stuck in a 5 Gallon all alone, happier then ever haha


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Angelmonster said:


> I would not try that at all >_> You need a big tank with plenty of hiding spots. Sororities are not exactly a done deal. Sometimes you will get some females that simply can't be with others. I had to buy a third tank because I had to take one of mine out it got so bad with her >_> She was nipping finsand smacking the others with her tail non-stop. She is now stuck in a 5 Gallon all alone, happier then ever haha


These are sisters so they'll get along but two would fight.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why do people think 2 females will get along in a small container ?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure but people at the perstores ahould stop saying that.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> These are sisters so they'll get along but two would fight.


Oi, I will explain it one last time.

for a sorority tank you need to give them LOTS of space! I am talking about 10 gallon minimum, 20+ to be safe. Plus themore you have the better because two will more then likely not get along. If you have three in there then it will create a pecking order and they will naturally fall in line.

do what you like, your fish might be the exception. But to be safe I would never put them in together without a third and without it being at least 10 gallon. If you do anything different be prepared for torn fins :-(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Angelmonster said:


> Oi, I will explain it one last time.
> 
> for a sorority tank you need to give them LOTS of space! I am talking about 10 gallon minimum, 20+ to be safe. Plus themore you have the better because two will more then likely not get along. If you have three in there then it will create a pecking order and they will naturally fall in line.
> 
> do what you like, your fish might be the exception. But to be safe I would never put them in together without a third and without it being at least 10 gallon. If you do anything different be prepared for torn fins :-(


I'm putting ALL the females from the spawns together.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I did this unintentionally, yesterday. I just began cycling a 12 g eclipse and wanted to see what fish were being sold at the local petsmart. I went with a friend who is even a larger sap than I am. I wasnt intending to bring any fish home! I walked out with two female BETTAS which I put together in a 2 gal fish bowl with plants. the bigger one seemed to chase the smaller one but stopped at the plants... 

my friend convinced me to go back to save a 3rd... 

ahem! I came home with another 5! all tiny. I put the smallest in the already occupied bowl. and the other 4 went into a 2.5 g - my quarentine tank. 

one of the 4 died this morning. all the others seem to be swimming around that tank and doing their own thing. 

the threesome bowl seems peaceful now too.

I hope the eclipse will cycle quickly. I also hope that they will continue to be peaceful.

I just dont know enough about fish yet...

I did my first partial waterchange this morning too. I would hate to swim in a toilet and Im sure they feel that way too. 

no filters mean a lot more work...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

IMO a 2.5 gallon is too small for 4 female bettas. They need a 10 gallon or larger tank with lots of plants and hiding spots.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

yes , Im quickly learning this now. I decided to put 2 of them over in the eclipse ... leaving the big girl topaz alone. I tranferred the baby and the other red yellow girl over to the eclipse. it will be a more difficult cycle ... but I figured they needed the room ... they are the more delicate to being picked on. 

the baby is loving the tank change. and spends a lot of time checking out her reflection.

garnet dissapeared quite a bit... seemed to hang a lot over by the heater. but she was swimming more than the smaller tank. I thought she,d make it... feeding time she didnt show up... and I found her on the bottom.

Looks like baby will have the 12 g cycle to herself. I dont want to risk stressing the others to move them again.

so my intended fishless cycle is now a fish one. I have a lot of chem tests and water changes ahead.


----------

